# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  aahat

## TISHA

Khaamosh guzar ti ho
Aangan se nakaabon main
Haule se chhupa detin
Munh apana kitaabon main

Kangan ko karogi chup
Paayal bhi utaarogi 
Dhad_kan ka karogi kyaa 
Aahat to wohi hogi 

Hai pyaar hamain tum se
Hamraaz farishtey hain
Pehachaan le laankhon main
Ye rooh ke rishtey hain

----------


## Sporadic

wah wah wah 
Beautiful
very nice Tisha, You have really anice collection of poetry lolz

Thanx for sharing

----------


## TISHA

ur welcome i like poetry alot they are so nice

----------


## Sporadic

hmmmm 
phir bhi you hav a nice collection  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr_cool

hmmmm very nice...

----------


## TISHA

THX

----------


## Mr_cool

u always wellcome :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice

----------


## Tanha

WaoO V Nice Tisha Gee.. :Smile:

----------


## baby_x

love it

----------


## learn

Agar kal hum na bhi rahen..
humari yaadein sada rahengi....
sirf nazar uthake dekhna chand ko.. 
humari dosti ki tasveer wahan bani rahegi

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------


## Khawar

_Kangan ko karogi chup 
Paayal bhi utaarogi 
Dhad_kan ka karogi kyaa 
Aahat to wohi hogi_ 

Bohut Khoob......Keep em coming

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------


## *Fatima*

very nice

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------


## Mr_sweet

rehte thay pehlu mein meri ab kahi or daire jamay bethey hein....
meri mehfil mein karke andhere apni mehfil sajay bethay hein....

----------


## manu

aapki shayari sunke...lagthaa hai humne kisi ki aahat suna...jo jaana pehachanaa sa laga...

kahiye..ye kaisi aaha hai..ye kaisi tanhayeee...

----------


## rami

very nice poem..thanks for sharing

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Wow really nice Tisha

----------


## elektra

nizzzzzzzzzzzzzze

----------


## TISHA

thankzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## hasni

> Khaamosh guzar ti ho
> Aangan se nakaabon main
> Haule se chhupa detin
> Munh apana kitaabon main
> 
> Kangan ko karogi chup
> Paayal bhi utaarogi 
> Dhad_kan ka karogi kyaa 
> Aahat to wohi hogi 
> ...


NICE POETRY , SIMPLE AND IMPRESSIVE

----------


## TISHA

thanks

----------

